# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  My Spiky Moss

## FC

Hi,

Just wish to share with you my first success on moss growing.

----------


## azn_fishy55

Wow,you seem to be having good luck growing these mosses.They look so nice and clean.Keep doing what your doing!

----------


## nikhilsood1

Wow thats some really great looking spiky moss. The one i had got from KL is suffering because of the high temperature here in bangalore, it seems to be growing but real slowly but i am not complaining till it is still there with me. But your tank is really nice. What is the temperature in your tank? 

Nikhil

----------


## RRG

Show us the front view, Freddy, or are you saving if for last to awe us?  :Wink:  Of course, the side view is already impressive, so the front view is probablymagnificent! Awesome work in growing that moss.

----------


## FC

Andrew, thank you for the compliments.

Nikhil, I got the moss from KL too. In fact, he and his wife were kind enough to help me tie them on the wood too. My tank water is cooled by fan to maintain it at 26~28 degreess celcius.

Randall, I am flattered by your words but I was thinking the side view looks better. Here you are.

----------


## erirku

I'm am really speechless!!! Your tank puts me at ease, and really calmed my nerves!

----------


## Yong Foo

Your green neons look great from the side.
Nice and neat.

----------


## timebomb

Freddy,

We should have taken a picture of the driftwood after my wife tied the mosses to it. There were just a few fronds then but now they have grown to big bunches. The amount of Spiky Moss you have now is probably ten times the amount you started with. Congratulations. 

Loh K L

----------


## littar

Fc, i am sorry to drift away from your topic.......
May i know if the rounded leaf plants are the Apple plants?

----------


## luenny

Very nice looking moss you have there. Did you have any shrimps in there to help you clean up the moss? The mosses look very healty and clean.

----------


## RRG

> May i know if the rounded leaf plants are the Apple plants?


I think that vine looking plant with rounded leaves is Cardamine lyrata. I never heard of it being called apple plants, "Littar". It is said that this plant is very easy to grow and tends to float in the surface.

----------


## FC

Thank you for your appreciations.

I do not have shrimp to help clean the mosses. In my observations, so long the plant (any plant) is healthy, it is always clean/spotless. They have natural capability to stay clean.

Sorry, I am not good in plant name but it should be Cardamine lyrata.

----------


## Piscesgirl

Your moss tank is beautiful, Freddy -- great job!

----------


## ruyle

Freddy is definitely blessed with a wet green thumb!  :Wink:  I like the gravel
color, too. Cardamine...isn't that what we call "pennywort" over here?

Moss looks so healthy! (sigh)  :Smile:  

Bill

----------


## Calamari

Hi, I am new to the forum. Whilst browsing through the forums I can't help but notice that there seems to be an SAE inside your beautiful moss tank. This acts in contrary to what i have heard about how SAEs deal damage to the shoots of Mosses. Please correct me if i am wrong.

cheers,
Cal Goh

----------


## FC

Hi Cal,

Welcome here!

I always have SAE in my planted tank although they are limited to one or two. SAEs are heavy feeders and they eat all sorts of foods. However, in my observation, they do not really eat plants, they only target soft, new growth (I do not know what they are) on the plant surfaces. I think they do help to keep the plants healthy.

Perhaps, they also eat weak mosses?

----------


## Calamari

Yea, honestly almost all Mosses look hella weak... the leaves are so miniscule. At Bioplast has an Sae inside 1 tank with a rather baldy Moss growth on the driftwood, the old man says that they do eat the mosses. 
Which is very sad, because they are insane algae eaters(except the green spotted algae which they leave for me...). Anyway do you use any fertiliser for your mosses? I have a certain fear for algae because i have become so adept at cultivating them. I think I have almost all kinds of algae existing together in my tanganyikan tank haha.

Cal

----------


## FC

Hi Cal,

I mean the SAE might eat those mosses which are weak.

I fertlise the water as usual, with both micro and macro nutrients. I am not familiar with mosses. Those mosses you saw here are my first success. I guess they like cool water. I now have 2 fans (instead of one) cooling the tank.

----------


## Calamari

Thanks freddy, 

I think I get what you mean. However there is a clip in website called aquamoss that shows Sae eating both new and old shoots, maybe you can check it out.  :Very Happy:  

Cal

----------

